# Side effects of Cerenia



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Meeko was at the vet late morning and was given an injection of Cerenia .Has anyones cat experienced drowsiness as a side effect ,he is crashed out and not really interested in much.
I know its hot but this is different to how he has been all week.
I phoned the surgery and they say it can cause a drowsy feeling but it shouldn't last more than a few hours .


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

The drug may make him a little drowsy, it may also have done its job and stopped him feeling lousy so he can catch up on some sleep.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

havoc said:


> The drug may make him a little drowsy, it may also have done its job and stopped him feeling lousy so he can catch up on some sleep.


Thanks havoc,He has just woken up and seems okay,but still really quiet which could be down to the heat as well as the drug.I will just have to watch him,luckily if needed the O.O.H vets is only 5 minutes down the road.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Is he being sick again? Poor boy, hope the cerenia works for him.. Has he eaten much? Hope he starts to feel better soon x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> Is he being sick again? Poor boy, hope the cerenia works for him.. Has he eaten much? Hope he starts to feel better soon x


He hasn't been "right" all week,but apart from the 2 furballs he brought up I just put it down to the heat.
He was sick twice in the space of 24 hors after the last furball and has been sitting hunched up and quiet,so rather than leave it we went off to see the vet this morning.
Nothing to feel on exam abdo fine no gassy belly or blockage felt so gave him the inj of Cerenia just to cover him incase he was still feeling sick.Vet said that if he cant expel the hair in his gut it will make him feel sick which would explain the food vomit.
He doesn't seem as tired now but is still sitting about looking miserable , only plus was he has only dropped 100gms since April so weight is staying stable.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh no poor Meeko, I have no clue about the medicine but hope Meeko feels better soon.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

buffie said:


> He hasn't been "right" all week,but apart from the 2 furballs he brought up I just put it down to the heat.
> He was sick twice in the space of 24 hors after the last furball and has been sitting hunched up and quiet,so rather than leave it we went off to see the vet this morning.
> Nothing to feel on exam abdo fine no gassy belly or blockage felt so gave him the inj of Cerenia just to cover him incase he was still feeling sick.Vet said that if he cant expel the hair in his gut it will make him feel sick which would explain the food vomit.
> He doesn't seem as tired now but is still sitting about looking miserable , only plus was he has only dropped 100gms since April so weight is staying stable.


Good news on the weight front! Poor boy, it's not nice feeling ill in this heat. It's said to get a bit cooler this weekend so hopefully that will help make him feel more comfortable..

Riley and me sending him lots of feel better soon wishes x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MontyMaude said:


> Oh no poor Meeko, I have no clue about the medicine but hope Meeko feels better soon.





nicolaa123 said:


> Good news on the weight front! Poor boy, it's not nice feeling ill in this heat. It's said to get a bit cooler this weekend so hopefully that will help make him feel more comfortable..
> 
> Riley and me sending him lots of feel better soon wishes x


Do either Monty,Maude or Riley sit/lie in what I can only describe as being "hunched " back flat and all four feet flat on the ground,must try to get a pic next time.It always looks as though he is in pain and yet he can just as suddenly spring into action at full speed


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

buffie said:


> Do either Monty,Maude or Riley sit/lie in what I can only describe as being "hunched " back flat and all four feet flat on the ground,must try to get a pic next time.It always looks as though he is in pain and yet he can just as suddenly spring into action at full speed


Yeah Riley does it, it looks like he is in pain too, with Riley tho he does not spring into action, I think it's definitely stomach pain..


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> Yeah Riley does it, it looks like he is in pain too, with Riley tho he does not spring into action, I think it's definitely stomach pain..


Bugger I was hoping you would say "daft mare" that's normal  although I knew it wasn't  I just don't get it.The vets have said he shouldn't be in pain unless he is going through a "flare up" but he can sit like that most days


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

buffie said:


> Do either Monty,Maude or Riley sit/lie in what I can only describe as being "hunched " back flat and all four feet flat on the ground,must try to get a pic next time.It always looks as though he is in pain and yet he can just as suddenly spring into action at full speed


Yes buffie, Sally does that sort of thing on her 'off days' - she also seems to have a 'hang-cat' look! Someone suggested that the pain leads to nausea. 
She's having an 'off day' today unfortunately - and so am I. 

Am thinking of pursuing something in the way that Nicolaa's Riley's just had - Liverpool Uni do endoscopy guided biopsie which could probably determine whether this is IBD or lymphoma. I'd really like to know what we're dealing with.

Just found out our vet hasn't recommended further tests or X rays because I don't wanna put Sal through chemo and made a note in her file of 'PTS - when the time comes" Feel rather upset and annoyed 'bout it. :incazzato:

Anyhow I digress, I do hope Meeko's feeling better soon - Cerenia is said to last for 24 hours.

Kath


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

buffie said:


> Bugger I was hoping you would say "daft mare" that's normal  although I knew it wasn't  I just don't get it.The vets have said he shouldn't be in pain unless he is going through a "flare up" but he can sit like that most days


I wish I was wrong..I really do! It's not a "normal" sitting position, I liken it to when I have a tummy ache (like lady pain) I curl into a ball to try and ease the pain. I think it's the same for them, in their own way.

You and I know very well ibd has its own pattern which can change on an hourly if not minute by minute basis. I was thinking today about whether he has symptoms or pain even if not in an obvious flare up. Like Riley he is not in an obvious flare up right now, apart from the weight issue. But, he is still having loose poo and gets a tummy ache.

we are 16 days with out a major poo issue, but he still has moments when my reaction is.."does your tummy hurt"


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

KathinUK said:


> Yes buffie, Sally does that sort of thing on her 'off days' - she also seems to have a 'hang-cat' look! Someone suggested that the pain leads to nausea.
> She's having an 'off day' today unfortunately - and so am I.
> 
> Am thinking of pursuing something in the way that Nicolaa's Riley's just had - Liverpool Uni do endoscopy guided biopsie which could probably determine whether this is IBD or lymphoma. I'd really like to know what we're dealing with.
> ...


He seems to have "recovered" if that is the right word from the Cerenia but it is still so hot that it makes it difficult to tell what is heat induced and what isn't.
My vet has spoken with a specialist at Edinburgh's Royal Dick Veterinary College and there is an "open referral" if I want it.From the endoscopy/biopsy/scans ect done by my vet they do agree that it is the most likely cause but they can take the endoscopy a bit further , but it still will only confirm,not cure and we will be no further forward re treatment 
Hope you can get Sally tested as it would,I'm sure help to know whether you are dealing with IBD or something else


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> I wish I was wrong..I really do! It's not a "normal" sitting position, I liken it to when I have a tummy ache (like lady pain) I curl into a ball to try and ease the pain. I think it's the same for them, in their own way.
> 
> You and I know very well ibd has its own pattern which can change on an hourly if not minute by minute basis. I was thinking today about whether he has symptoms or pain even if not in an obvious flare up. Like Riley he is not in an obvious flare up right now, apart from the weight issue. But, he is still having loose poo and gets a tummy ache.
> 
> we are 16 days with out a major poo issue, but he still has moments when my reaction is.."does your tummy hurt"


It is most definitely not a normal position but he can be like that one minute and swinging from the rafters the next or stretched out sleeping very peacefully .
This condition is a law unto its self 

Good luck with the poo issues


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

buffie said:


> It is most definitely not a normal position but he can be like that one minute and swinging from the rafters the next or stretched out sleeping very peacefully .
> This condition is a law unto its self
> 
> Good luck with the poo issues


good luck with the vomit issues..really hope he feels better soon x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> good luck with the vomit issues..really hope he feels better soon x


Paws and things crossed we are over this,, he hasn't been sick again.See this is the other thing.Is it a separate issue/IBD thing who the f*** knows . 
Think I'll go off and dream about vomit/hunched up sleepy cats , thanks for listening to a rambling numpty


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

buffie said:


> Paws and things crossed we are over this,, he hasn't been sick again.See this is the other thing.Is it a separate issue/IBD thing who the f*** knows .
> Think I'll go off and dream about vomit/hunched up sleepy cats , thanks for listening to a rambling numpty


No worries  I've been known to ramble a bit myself 

This is the thing though, it maybe nothing to do with ibd that he is currently being sick, could be a tummy but or just the heat.. We just don't know 

Anyways..hope he is much better today xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Well he seems okay no more :arf: (yet) Has had some food and has taken himself off to watch out the back window(all normal).


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

buffie said:


> Well he seems okay no more :arf: (yet) Has had some food and has taken himself off to watch out the back window(all normal).


Brilliant news!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

